# combat support trades



## Lebanese Canadian (1 Jun 2004)

Hello

 What does  combat support trades include? Please dont tell me to go search because I already did.

thank you very much


----------



## willy (1 Jun 2004)

Your question is kind of like asking "please list the kind of fish that are in the sea".  There are many, many different trades in the military, and no one is going to list them all for you.  As a short answer to your question, the combat arms are the Infantry, Artillery, Armour, and Combat Engineers.  Everything else is combat service support.  Go to the army recruiting site at http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/5_1.asp.  They have some menus that you can scroll through there to see some of the available trades.


----------



## Eowyn (1 Jun 2004)

Combat Service Support trades for the Reserves are

Cook, MSE Op, RMS Clerk, Supply Tech, Weapons Tech, Vehicle Tech, MP, Medic.  Hopefully I didn't miss any.


----------



## Andyd513 (1 Jun 2004)

Sig Op, Lineman.. there are many more as well I believe.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jun 2004)

The Canadian Forces Recruiting site gives a complete list.

ATTENTION EVERYONE:

WE AT ARMY.CA ARE NOT CANADIAN FORCES RECRUITERS.  PLEASE CHECK THE RECRUITING WEBSITE AND PHONE A RECRUITER WITH YOUR QUESTIONS, AS THEY CAN BEST PROVIDE AN OFFICIAL ANSWER.


----------

